# Hedgehog Shaming



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I submitted Pig's picture to www.dogshaming.com since they feature non-dogs sometimes, but I thought it would be fun to start a "Hedgehog Shaming" thread of our own. 

Piglet shaming:


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

I cannot express the number of ways I am in love with this.


----------



## deftones (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm seriously dying of laughter


----------



## AngelfishGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

Haha that made me laugh so hard!


----------



## SiouxzieKinz (Oct 10, 2013)

A great tickle of the funny bone this morning. Oh and - Piglet, you naughty, little, most-adorable-creature-I've-laid-eyes-on hedgie, don't eat the bills with more zeros. 

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

But zeros taste the best! They're like the salt, sugar, and fats of the money world: all those rare, delicious things that you just can't help but crave...


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

AHHH that picture of pig is so perfect! Ugh I could think of tons for Henry...he's such a diva that gets away with way too much!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

It seems like hedgehogs enjoy mischief so I figured there would be plenty of shaming opportunities for everyone to share! 

I still want to know how Pig managed to poop on the living room wall... Based on the height he would've had to be doing a handstand to get it there!


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

abbys said:


> It seems like hedgehogs enjoy mischief so I figured there would be plenty of shaming opportunities for everyone to share!
> 
> I still want to know how Pig managed to poop on the living room wall... Based on the height he would've had to be doing a handstand to get it there!


I remember when you first posted about Pig eating that money when it happened...I still find it so funny! (Although I'm sure not so funny if he had actually eaten enough to really ruin the bill!)

As for pooping on the wall...just one guess from me. I've seen Henry sort of "brace himself" and literally back up until he hits a wall or whatever is behind him before he starts pooping. It's so gross, but has produced some amusing moments in the apartment. The things they do!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LittleWontonPoo (Aug 31, 2013)

It's true. I facepalm every time I see her in that "stance". 

Really Wonton? That's the only way you can take a poop now, when there is some sort of wall to support your handstand?


----------



## Kyouhai (Jul 26, 2013)

XD Pooping on the wall jeez, I think my guy is shy because he'll only do it when he's hid in the crook of my leg under a blanket or shirt or something that hides him completely except for his rear end!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Apparently, my small friend has a bit of hero-worship going on for Piglet. Emulates him any way he can... I'm just waiting for the money-eating.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

I kinda love how smugly proud he is in this photo. "These are my shoes. I can pee in them if I want to."


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

See, Annie that would be an issue for me. I love my shoes!! But that face... how do you deny him ANYTHING??!?!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Took Pig to work today...


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hahahahaha abbys! Where do you work that you are able to bring Pig along??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

We technically have a No Pets policy, but as long as they're well behaved everyone just kinda turns a blind eye to it. Pig is clean and quiet and I just stash him in his car carrier under my desk.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

abbys said:


> We technically have a No Pets policy, but as long as they're well behaved everyone just kinda turns a blind eye to it. Pig is clean and quiet and I just stash him in his car carrier under my desk.


Ah. I'm a performer and I teach dance as well...so I don't exactly have a desk job but I'm always so jealous of those of you that take (or sneak!) your hogs into work with you. Fun!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LittleWontonPoo (Aug 31, 2013)

abbys said:


> Took Pig to work today...
> 
> View attachment 13010


Oh my god. Lol'd so hard. HAHAHA. I sometimes wonder if it's Wonton making the "toots", because my boyfriend always blame it on me - I swear I did not let one go! D:

That evil mastermind. She favours my boyfriend; she's trying to shame me! ): <

SMH


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Sigh...


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

abbys said:


> Sigh...
> 
> View attachment 13553


HAHAHAHAHA!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

This isn't what I had in mind when I started saving up for a vet fund.


----------



## Beloved Doll (Nov 21, 2013)

abbys - Sounds similar to what I'm currently facing with Sonic!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Haha, believe it or not he's doing better with this round of antibiotics than the last one a few months ago! He likes to keep me on my toes, that's for sure!


----------



## AngelfishGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

These are just absolutely so adorable!! I wish I could make one, but Rosie has yet to do something worth "hedgehog shaming" her about


----------



## Dee (Jan 9, 2010)

This is my new favourite thread <3


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

I absolutely cackled loudly enough that co-keeper jumped and demanded to know what wickedness whose hedgehog was up to. I'd say poor bunny, but it gets unending prickly affection...


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Ew ew ew ew ew ew ew!!!!!!!


----------



## deftones (Jul 26, 2013)

I just saw this online


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Haha, deftones that's the one that inspired me to submit Pig to dog shaming. But they never posted him.  Hmpf.


----------



## lilythehedgie (Sep 20, 2012)

Every time. Every single time.


----------

